
2020 democrats on (web) accessibility and disabilities rights - 0xADADA
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1hwHfVgFSzJDPm1hJib1dBXNHAVHD9n80ISRuQ80bHfQ/edit?usp=sharing
======
0xADADA
I put together a comparison of the 2020 Democratic primary candidates on
disability rights and accessibility.

Especially relevant to my developer followers who are fellow web accessibility
advocates

